

New motion control gaming device (Darwin by Motus) - Protophore
http://www.gamespot.com/hardware/blogs/hardware-insider/909185655/26562803/motus-ceo-talks-darwin-motion-control.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=picks&tag=picks;title;3
Looks like you will soon be able to play motion based games on more than just the wii.
======
DavidBrennan
While I'm all for Motus and all these other companies piggybacking off of
Nintendo and exploring this technology, it should still be said that these
aren't REALLY revolutionary: you're still moving your hands to control an
avatar. In fact, I think the Wii-mote is much LESS efficient than traditional
analog controls, because (a) there's a lag time - "latency" - and (b) it
requires more motion than an analog stick.

Nintendo's always been at the tip of the tech spear in gaming, particularly
with controllers (first D-pad, analog stick, and now the Wii-mote), but, when
push comes to shove, this is an incremental advancement, not a revolution.

I think the next MAJOR controller revolution will be when we control game data
via neurological sensors.

